# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Tantrumi

## Svimbalo

Hej curke!
Ovo sigurno, kao što naslov kaže, nije nova tema, ali ja jesam nova, pa teško da ću samo tako naći taj topic...
Radi se o sljedećem-moj mali micek ima 14,5 mjeseci i ušao u fazu(je li to faza?) bacanja na pod i histeriziranja na zabrane. Pitanje je, naravno-što učiniti???? Dosad sam se uspješno služila metodom "odvrati pažnju i zaokupi nečim drugim", međutim sad to više ne pali! Konkretni primjer-otkrio je upaljač na špaheru i sve one druge prekidače, i to mu je nevjerojatno zanimljivo pritiskati, okretati itd. Na moje NE i odvlačenje s mjesta zločina   :Razz:  reagira bacanjem na pod i urlikanjem, pa se naravno opet vrati i sve ispočetka. Ako ga pokušam zainteresirati nečim drugom, nekom igračkom, i nju baca na pod i nastavlja urlanje. Jučer je to ponovio nebrojeno puta. Kaj da radim???? Osim što nije lijepo za vidjeti, loše utječe na moje živce, a najvažnije od svehga-jednom će se tako baciti da će se ozlijediti!
Hvala unaprijed, a ako postoji topic please uputite me.



mamma san prilagodila naslov topicu

----------


## majoslava

nema recepta, osim da je to faza kroz koju prolaze, neki klinci imaju jacu volju od drugih, i sa klincima od 14 mjeseci se ne moze bas rezonirati.

nema drugoga nego podnijeti to, kad se ljuti nek se ljuti, tako se uci...

ali odaberi bitke, nemoj mu govoriti ne pa se onda predomisliti, ljuti ga samo kad se radi o vaznim stvarima...

bit ce bolje, jednogodisnjaci su tu stvarno nezgodni...

----------


## Lutonjica

stavi zaštitu za prekidače na štednjak da se nikako ne može ozlijediti
a s vremenom ga polako uči da se to ne dira, naučit će sigurno

----------


## Svimbalo

[quote="majoslava"]
ali odaberi bitke, nemoj mu govoriti ne pa se onda predomisliti, ljuti ga samo kad se radi o vaznim stvarima...

quote]

Inače biram za odlučno reagiranje, pa i sa povišenim tonom, samo opasne stvari, ali u čemu na kraju bude problem? prije nego što počne sa bacanjem i urlanjem, imitira mene kako kažem "Ne" i to ponovi milijun puta "nenenenenenene" tako smiješnim glasićem da se ja NASMIJEM! 
katastrofa! kakvu mu poruku time šaljem nije teško za dokučiti   :Embarassed:

----------


## pomikaki

kako izgleda ta zaštita za prekidače na štednjaku? prvi put čujem!

mi imamo isto okretanje prekidača, kao i foru da uzme nož i škare pa maše prema meni i govori na-na (=ne ne), kao da me zove da dođem intervenirati. Ne znam čemu to.

A povod za vrištanje je najčešće ako je ne pustim da izađe na terasu, bila bi vani otprilike neprestano. Najbolje da i namještaj iznesemo van pa da u kuću više ni ne ulazim  8) .

----------


## Svimbalo

pomikaki, znala sam ja da ćemo se mi opet negdje naći...
daj pliz info o tvom djetetu-starost i ostalo.
za peseka znam, ali za bebu ne   :Laughing:

----------


## Svimbalo

Ni ja ne znam kao izgleda zaštita za prekidače, ali bilo me je sram reći   :Embarassed:  
osim toga, dok nije prohodao nije mi ni bilo bitno pa nisam to saznavala

----------


## pomikaki

16 mj   :Smile:   slatkica
isto imamo nešto tantruma ali kako čitam po forumu ne čini mi se još jako zabrinjavajuće.

a ta zaštita za prekidače na štednjaku bi me zbilja spasila.

----------


## Svimbalo

U biti i meni se ne čini to tako strašnim kad čitam čega sve ima
a tko zna, možda "to sve" i mene čeka, jaooooooooooooo

----------


## Lutonjica

http://www.safety1st.com/product/detail.asp?ID=204

http://www.safety1st.com/product/detail.asp?ID=206

http://www.safety1st.com/product/detail.asp?ID=902

----------


## Svimbalo

Lutonjica thx  :Kiss:

----------


## babyboys

draga, tantrumi jesu faza, dio su (uglavnom) nečeg poznatog kao terrible two i obično prođu oko trećeg rođendana.

Kod mog T je trajala dugo i bila grozna, ali je i nestala ko rukom odnešena.
Moj savjet ti je da budeš dosljedna i uporna, ostani pri svom i ne popuštaj, a kad te krene oponašat, pregrizi potrebu da se nasmiješ, jer tvoj smjeh je samo njemu potvrda da i drugi put može tako.
Znam da je teško, ali potrudi se.
A za rješavanje urlanja meni se ignoriranje pokazalo kao najbolja metoda.
što sam ja manje zainteresirana bila, ispad je kraće trajao.
i nema smisla bilo šta mu objašnjavat kad poludi, pričekaj da se smiri i onda mu objasni ili čak pokaži zašto se nešto ne smije ili ne može.

----------


## NANNE

katastrofa period i još uvjek traje
kad nije po njenom počne cvilit ja sam uporna i ne odustajem ali svi ostali ukućani popuste i onda ja bezveze pilim
jučer ja uporno ponavljam ne diraj televizor a ona se okrene i počne kolutati očima u stilu -mama ne pili- ja fino ugasim tv a ona u dreku- prvo uvriđeno cviljenje a onda vriska - pa se pomirimo pa opet ispočetka
terible two faza a ja sam u komi
sve ladice ću povezat špagom

----------


## Svimbalo

Ja sirota mislila da terrible two počinje kad dijete navrši dvije godine   :Sad:  
A i frendica mi je na opis situacije rekla"Kaj već?! Moja se počela bacati tek s tri godine"
Ne moram naravno ni reći da moja mama tvrdi da se ja nikad nisam bacala, nikad iskušavala granice, uvijek sam bila divna....  :Rolling Eyes:  
Selektivna memorija, bit će   :Grin:

----------


## Svimbalo

Draga babyboys, hvala ti na savjetima, i meni se čini da će najbolje rješenje biti ignoriranje urlanja-nakon nekog vremena i ne preostaje drugo, pa nisam robot

----------


## pomikaki

> http://www.safety1st.com/product/detail.asp?ID=204
> 
> http://www.safety1st.com/product/detail.asp?ID=206
> 
> http://www.safety1st.com/product/detail.asp?ID=902


ima li toga za kupiti negdje kod nas, ili jedino preko interneta (svaki put ovo pitam   :Embarassed:  )?

----------


## petarpan

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> http://www.safety1st.com/product/detail.asp?ID=204
> 
> http://www.safety1st.com/product/detail.asp?ID=206
> 
> http://www.safety1st.com/product/detail.asp?ID=902
> 
> ...


Turbo limach, kika, prenatal...

----------


## split

Stran mi je ovaj naziv ali ponašanje ne - nažalost. Za sada su samo naznake takvog ponašanja. Drago mi je da je to samo faza, ali šta ako nije. Moje prvo dijete bi po mojem licu znalo da li ja nešto odobravam ili ne, a ovo drugo čim kažem NE odmah suze. Izgleda mi kao da me samo isprobava da li plešem po njenom. Jučer perem robu ona naravno visi oko mene i želi neku kanticu ja joj dam i ona je samo baci i onda želi lavor. Onda joj nisam dala i suze, suze. Lipo sam je ignorirala i zapivala "Di si rasla...!" Malo je plakala i prestala kao da ništa nije bilo.
Volila bi da ROda ima nekad sastanke u vezi roditeljstva (kao one za potporu dojenja) pa da uživo dobijem neke odgovore.

----------


## Svimbalo

> Volila bi da ROda ima nekad sastanke u vezi roditeljstva (kao one za potporu dojenja) pa da uživo dobijem neke odgovore.


Potpisujem

----------


## mare41

Pravi tantrumi, danas dva, uglavnom bude jedan u par dana, traju pola sata, danas oba puta nakon budjenja, prvi u polusnu, dakle cak nije bilo uskracivanja, prava histerija, vristanje, ugrize, ak joj se priblizimo i bacanje...ne ostavimo je samu, naucili da se pojaca ako joj pricamo, pricekamo da se smanji intenzitet pa onda pokusamo skrenut paznju, sta jos napravit?

----------


## nanimira

Zagrliti, osttai smiren, maziti..nama to uspijeva. I cica naravno  :Razz: , U principu ju sama i traži nakon što se smanji intenzitet.

----------


## KrisZg

Podizem.
Malo sam na kraju snaga, najmladja smizla ima 2,2 godine. Imam osjecaj da ima tantrume od rodenja. Pisala o tome kako je vec dva tjedna nakon rodenja negodovala prilikom promjene okoline. Ima(la) je dystoni. Njen tantrum izgleda ovako: razljuti se, pocne vristati, ja pristupim sa sve je ok i cekam, ponekada pali to da ju uzmem i njisem. To su oni koji uspijem savladati. Ako ne uspije, krene cupanje kose,pokusava me udariti, ogrepsti, stipnuti. Ponekad obje zavrsimo u suzama. Ako je pokusam pomaziti, vice: Nemoj mene maziti/dirati/cuvati/makni se itd...a kada se maknem krene jos jace.Vriska bez razloga ako nesto nije istu sekundu. Problijedi, preznoji se i srce joj jako tuce tada. Uvijek su isti bez obzira na nasu reakciju. Ne reagira na granice. Razumije dosta pa kada pricamo kaze: ako se ona ljuti, mama ce pomoci. 4 nas je oko nje, paznje joj ne fali. Kvalitetno provodimo vrijeme sa njom. Iako je trece dijete ja sa tantrumima nemam iskustva :/ Recite mi da ce proci i kada prolaze?I koji pristup je pomogao najvise?

----------


## KrisZg

Nitko?

----------


## jelena.O

mislim da je to više do djeteta, kad će proći? za godinu max. dve ( i moj je u jedno vrijeme bio takav)

----------


## cvijeta73

a znaš sve :D faza i proći će. odnosno, može to potrajati, ali se jako prorijedi. j je bio kao tvoja otprilike, ista reakcija. m je imala drugačije tantrume, za razliku od njega, koji se totalno pogubio, ona je uvijek zadržavala dozu prisebnosti. sad kad gledam, to i nisu bili pravi tantrumi. 
kod njega nije ništa pomagalo, nisam smjela doći blizu, nisam smjela otići, ma užas. a najgore mi je bilo kad je krenuo sam sebe mlatiti. to je već imao 5 godina čini mi se.
srećom, to bi ga par puta godišnje uhvatilo.
preživjeli smo :D

----------


## Peterlin

> Nitko?


Reci joj PRESTANI odmah. Kao odrasloj osobi. Nema tu rasprave ni mazenja. 

A poslije razmisli koji su okidači zlovolje.  Kod mog mlađeg to je bio nizak šećer u krvi tj.glad,  onda umor i slično.  Nisam baš imala puno razumijevanja....  Danas mi se čini da je baš to bilo dobro jer je moje presijecanje situacije i njemu pomagalo da se sabere. Ali nije svako dijete isto, pa ti nemam pojma...

----------


## KrisZg

Ona samu sebe cupa. I iscupa si kosu,par vlasi. Bude mi ju zao. Pokusali smo i sa odrjesitim prestani(sto je inace kod prvih dvoje palilo, kako sam rekla tako je i bilo. Nisam se imala potrebe natezati. Kod nje ne pali nista tj. rekla bih da najvise pali kada se izmori da kazem da je sve ok. Danas je prije odmora pobacala sve iz krevetca van,uz sizu. Kada sam usla u sobu, rekla sam ajde sve je ok, idemo pokusati ponovo. Zaspala je nakon pola h.Jede stalno, kroz citav dan uz normalne obroke. Uvijek ima nesto u ustima, tu nemamo problema, osim kada je bolesna pa nece skoro nista ali nadoknadi kada joj bude bolje. Sadrzaja ima dovoljno. Ima dana kada bih rekla da je citav dan u svadi sa svima nama. Smeta joj ako seka dode kuci pa ju pozdravi, ona ju krene pljuvati(nemam pojma gdje je to vidjela) i vriskati. Tuce se sa oboje starijih kao da je ona najstarija, citav dan neke igre moci...iscrpljujuce je. Onda pola dana provedemo u vici i dreci jer se ova pocne derati na stariju pa ju ova nadglasava a mene se mozak hoce raspasti.Starija u svom pubertetu mladja u svome. Ukratko, da mi je prvo dijete takvo bilo, tesko da bih se oducila na jos  :kettlebell:  Vani i kod drugih je dijete koje se pamti, svi ju obozavaju i impresionirani su kako se lijepo snalazi u svemu ali kuci kada je svoja na svome, pije nam krv na slamku  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

joj predvidjela sam ćupanje to nisu moji radili, samo je klinac znao vrištati ko da ga deru živoga ak nije bilo po njegovom

----------


## jelena.O

je i moji su super vani mila majka, doma ponekad živi vragovi

----------


## Tanči

Od frendice mala je takva.
Cijeli život.
Sad ima 11.
Vani je mila, draga, uzorna, a doma maltretira sve.
Isto si čupa kosu, uništava igračke, tuče koga stigne, zlostavlja psa, vrišti satima kad ne dobije što želi, strašno je drska, sipa uvrede kao odrasla osoba...
Dijete iz pakla.
I ništa ne pomaže, ni kazne, ni lijepo, ni grubo.

----------


## KrisZg

Ma jok. Nismo na istom peronu  :Wink: 
Nije tako daleko otislo. Ona dode i zagrli i kaze oprosti. Kada je u time outu sama izade i cvrsto me stisne. Jako je draga prema malim bebama i zivotinjama. Smatra pauke slatkim i mekanim. Mislim da je problem u nama jer nismo nasli sistem koji pali i nismo se svi uskladili. A to je tesko...bas tesko. Zato sam pitala za ideje jer se nisam susrela sa time a svaka promjena je iscrpljujuca a sa troje klinaca je tesko.Ono sto je nama ona donijela u obitelj je neprocjenjivo a to je da nije bilo dana a da se nismo nasmijali. Samo je teskog karaktera.A nismo ni mi bas lakog  :Smile:

----------


## pulinka

Tvoja curica je kao kombinacija mojih dvoje. 
Mlađi se čupao i udarao u besu i sebe i druge. I ništa nije pomagalo dok se ne izbesni. Ali on poštuje granice i pravila, samo ne voli promene i priličan je perfekcionista, pa ga razbešnjava kada ne može da uradi nešto kako je zamislio. Kod njega je pomoglo samo vreme, kad je dorastao dovoljno da može da kaže/uradi ono šta želi, proredio je ispade besa. Najbolje je pomagalo pustiti ga deo dana da se u miru i tišini sam igra sa nečim što jako voli i što ga razveseli, i reći mu da je sve ok nakon tantruma. I objašnjavati kasnije smireno kako se treba ponašati kada ti nešto smeta.
Starija, sa druge strane, je kraljica melodrame, i nepoštovanja granica - kod kuće. Van kuće je dete za primer...
Kod nje mora sve biti u optimimu - i sita i napita i odmorna ali da joj nije ni dosadno, znači ni previše ni premalo sadržaja u danu, inače je u stanju da se svađa beskonačno, kao mala je vrištala deset puta dnevno ali se nikad nije udarala. 
Ugl. kod oboje je pomagalo puno, puno pohvala- kada se pristojno ponašaju, naravno; vreme provedeno 1:1 sa roditeljem i deo dana proveden u nekoj mirnoj aktivnosti. 
Iako starija jako voli društvo i aktivan dan,  i njoj koristi ako makar pola sata provede sama u miru i tišini i malo se resetuje.

----------


## Peterlin

Da, da... potpisujem ovaj dio teksta gdje pulinka opisuje potrebu djeteta da bude samo i da se sabere. 

Offt. i meni to čini dobro, a nemam uvijek vremena samo za sebe.

----------


## KrisZg

Ona ima svaki dan svoje vrijeme. Sama ga i trazi i to vec dugo. Trazi u krevetic i onda se ugra/cita ili gleda crtice, obavezno uz svoju dekicu nevezano za popodnevno spavanje. Ako nije u kreveticu uvali se u neki od nasih kreveta.

----------


## maca papucarica

Kris, što misliš o ovom http://www.pbs.org/parents/crafts-fo...me-out-timer/?

Na to sam naišla taman kad je stariji počeo smirivati strasti i odlučila probati sa mlađim koji je, nasreću, light karaktera. Zasad. U ispadima tog tipa.  :Grin:

----------


## KrisZg

Nije lose. Iako ona sama izade iz time outa cim se smiri. Ponekada ju ja pozovem a ona nece  :Grin: 
Vrijedilo bi pokusati.

----------


## Peterlin

Aaaaa, kod nas su bile omiljene one kugle punjene glicerinom u kojima "pada snijeg".

Kad bolje razmislim, nije ni sad drugačije, eno čujem sina u sobi kako zvrcka Rubikovom kockom. Svrha je ista, relaksacija.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> Recite mi da ce proci i kada prolaze?I koji pristup je pomogao najvise?


Ja cu biti malo pesimističnija pa ću reći da ne prolaze nikad  :Wink: . A pristup koji je najvise pomogao je žaljenje i tješenje na forumu  :Wink: .

Moji su oboje takvi, a evo nakon svega čekamo i treće  :Wink: . Ako bude isto, barem znam što me čeka. Inače, u mojoj okolini mislim da je najgore onima koji imaju prvo dijete suradljivo, a onda dobiju "zvijer". 

Kod malog je jos "brzo" i proslo, trajalo je "samo" od 2. do 3. godine. Mala je sad 3 god. i 8 mj., pa još uvijek teško mogu reći da ima dana koji će proći bez vrištanja, udaranja ukućans rukama i nogama, bacanja stvari, bacanja po podu, pljuvanja sugovorniku u lice i tko bi se sjetio čega sve ne...

S malim mi je pomoglo to što sam pročitala sve do čega sam mogla doći. Mislim, pomagalo meni da se nosim s tim. Ne da on to ne radi. Ono, u teoriji, sve znam, u praksi kako ispadne koji dan. I jako sam se mucila s "jadan on mali frustriran, kako da mu pomognem".

S njom ne čitam više ništa. Osim starih topica na forumu. I ponekad neki aktualni. Znam točno čija djeca su takva, koji su to topici, što su prolazili s njima, koliko dugo, ili još prolaze. I onda se samo tješim da nisam jedina, da ona nije jedina, da ima još takve djece... 

I ovaaj, ne znam kako da ti kazem, kod nekih prodje, kod nekih samo poprimi drugacije oblike.

Davno sam prešla preko toga da "pomognem njoj", obično ju samo pustim, i odem u drugu prostoriju "pomoći sebi", jer se nekad teško suzdržavat. Ne znam ni sama od cega... 

Kad joj npr. kažeš da ne može odnijeti bocu ulja u dječju sobu i igrati se s tim u svojoj kuhinji. I ponudiš joj sto različitih drugih opcija koje namirnice smije odnijet u sobu, ili gdje se smije igrati s kojom tekućinom, al ona hoće baš to ulje baš u sobi. Iz izvlačnog elementa gdje ga može sama uzeti. Pa nakon finog razgovora koji ne urodi nikakvim plodom, nego ona opet samo izvadi to ulje. Dignes ulje u gornji element. Ona dovuce stolicu, popne se na kuhinju i uzima ulje. Onu minutu kad si se okrenula. Skines je dolje i sad vec vices uzasno da ne moze dobiti ulje (al moze sto drugih stvari, al nece, tleeebaaa mi bas ujeeee). I onda te ona pljune u lice i udari nogom u trbuh dok cucis kraj nje, onda jos vise vices, ona se naravno baci na pod i urla kao da joj ne znam sto radis... E u tom trenutku ja napravim to da ja odem u drugu prostoriju i samo dišem. Samo to. To je pristup koji mi je pomogao najviše  :Wink: .

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Kad se vratim, ne treba joj više ulje, sad joj treba baš mlijeko  :Wink: .

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

E da, još nešto... Mislim da pomaže moje (ne znam otkud mi samo) razumijevanje i strpljenje u nekoj situaciji, da ju ne odsječem samo "Nema šanse, ne dolazi u obzir (piliš me već stoti put danas)"... Nego svaki put ispočetka mirno i staloženo "zašto ne može to i to". Ako ja nestrpljivo dreknem odmah na prvi nemoguci zahtjev u danu, dan postaje nemoguc za sve nas. Ona ce raditi samo scenu za scenom. Sto sam ja mirnija scena ce biti manje. Uglavnom, valjda  :Wink: . Ne baš uvijek sa sto postotnim uspjehom, al na tom tragu.

----------


## Beti3

Valjda smijem reci svoje misljenje. Ako dodjes do toga da te lupi i pljune, onda nesto ne radis kako treba. Ali, kad to napravi, zaledi se, pokazi apsolutno nedopustanje takvog ponasanja, pogledaj dijete odlucnim, ostrim pogledom, takvim da se prestrasi, da mu vise nikad ne padne na pamet udariti roditelja.
Naravno pri tome moras stvarno smatrati da se ljudi medjusobno ne pljuvaju, inace nece uspjeti. Djeca itekako znaju gdje su roditelju granice. Na roditelju je da ih postavi, prvo u svojoj glavi  :Smile:  a onda u svakodnevici.

----------


## Beti3

Moram dodati da uvijek ima dana u kojima se sizi, bilo djeca, bilo roditelji, nitko nije idealan, ali neka je takvih sto manje, ako ikako mozemo.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Naravno Beti da smiješ napisati svoje mišljenje, ali nakon svega (sličnog) što sam prošla i godinama pokušavala sa svojom djecom (od prvog dana i prvog vristanja u prvim kolicima i sjedalicama) ja sam potpuno mirna da sam učinila sve što sam mogla. I da mogu samo hendlati te situacije kad se pojave, ali ih ne i spriječiti. I ne rade to samo meni. Nego i tati, i baki i dedi, i čuvalici... Svakome tko im je blizak.

Nakon gomile ovdje procitanih topica gdje na jedan ovakav post slijede stranice uputa što majka krivo radi, (a da ne pričam o tome da se nakon nekog vremena o toj istoj djeci piše i na topicu o psihologici Sever, koji i sama pratim i pitam se je li pitanje dana da i mi krenemo) samo mirno mogu ponoviti onu staru "Sit gladnom ne vjeruje". 

Ima suradljive djece, ima manje suradljive djece, ima malo zahtjevne djece, i puno zahtjevne djece. Tako ja to vidim, i mirna sam s tim.

----------


## KrisZg

Je, savjet: Moras postavljati granice sam i ja davala drugim majkama jer sam bila prilicno uspjesna sa svoje dvoje. Dok nije dosla smizla. Probano je od pocetka sa sokiranim izrazom lica ma i plakanjem i svime. Svime sto sam znala jer sam vec bila iskusna, hehe. Smizla mi je skola velika, nije uzalud dobila ime bozice pravednog rata  :Laughing: 
Srednju sam odgojila da nikada u kazni nije trebala biti, ima 12 godina uskoro. Trebalo joj je 1,2 reci. Nikada 3 puta. Sada joj treba 78 puta ponoviti, vjerovatno pubertet tocno uskladen sa mini pubertetom. Bubilo u pravu si sa ovim odlaskom, premalo smirujem sebe. Kako ide dan imam osjecaj da sam imala 15 mozdanih udara. Mene iznenadna buka jako smeta, bolje da me se maljem opali po glavi, nemam pojma zasto. Kratkog sam fitilja pa dosta vicem ali pokusavam to smiriti i za sada sam uspjesna. Od pocetka tvrdim da je problem u nama, puno nas je oko nje, svatko se snalazi sa njom prema svom karakteru a i njoj nije lako snaci se sa svima nama.
Ono sto vec nekoliko dana "pali" je moj mir, sto je ona vise iziritirana ja sam mirnija, nadam se da ce to rezultirati njenim smanjenim sizama kada ne naide na plodno tlo. U nekoliko navrata smo ustanovili da se ona bas zeli svadati pa kada ne nade sa kime ce se ili udri u plac ili se smiri potpuno. Za svojih 2,2 godine zna dosta. Penje se na stolce,stoji na stolcima,na 5.kat po stepenicama se penje sama, ne zeli se nosati vec dugo sve zeli sama raditi. Crta potpuno razumljivo likove sa ocima, nosom, ustima , nogama, rukama cak i slusalice zna nacrtati.Olovku drzi sa dva prsta kao skolarac. Zna brojati sa razumjevanjem do 6 a nastavi niz do 10. Do 10 broji i na engleskom sa razumjevanjem do 3. Zahvaljuje se sa tenk ju iako joj je hvala jedna od prvih rijeci, kada moljaka kaze, mojim te...pliiizzz. Komunicira recenecima od 5-6 rijeci pa mi doista nije jasno zasto vriska. Jede samostalno i sa zlicom i sa vilicom, osim kaj oduvijek trpa puna usta.Kada je rucak ona zove sve na rucak po redu:tajo, braco, seka idemo jucati. Zna sama oprati rukice sa sapunom, odvrnuti cep na boci,bocici, poklopce. Ispravno koristi termine (koristi zamjenicu ja, ona, zove se imenom) ukljucujuci i psovke  :Grin:   to mi sve daje zakljuciti da smo mi negdje fulali u pristupu tj.nismo nasli pristup koji njoj pase.

----------


## bubekica

*kris* malo upadam, ali ovo "bas se zeli svadjati me podsjetilo na moju. ja kad skuzim da je u elementu ju pitam "kaj ti bas hoces da se svadjamo?", ona meni "da" i onda ja kao kroz smijeh glumim da vicem, ali ne izgovaram nista nego samo blabla saljivo i kao malo glasnije, a ona onda glumi da place isto kao zezancija. okrenem zapravo na zeku i na taj nas igrokaz. nekad upali nekad ne  :Smile: 
R. je smanjila tantrume (vise se ni ne sjecam kad je imala zadnji, valjda prije 2 tjedna) otkako je propricala. poceli su jako rano (prije godine dana) i bili ponekad jako cesti, popodne nam se znalo pretvoriti u jedan veliki tantrum. javi mi se na pp ako hoces da malo detaljnije popricamo (na tel ili nesto), ne stignem bas tipkati sve ono sto imam za reci na tu temu  :Smile:

----------


## marta

Kris, ja mislim da niste nigdje promašili, neki su jednostavno takvi. Ona može puno, pa i želi puno, intelektualno, ali emocionalno ima 2 godine. Nemoj nikad zaboraviti na to da ona ima 2 godine. To što pregovara s tobom ko terorist s 20 godina iskustva je drugi par cipela.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> Smizla mi je skola velika, nije uzalud dobila ime bozice pravednog rata


Ja sam svoju htjela nazvati Marta (ali je na kraju ipak bilo nešto drugo) - na hebr. gospodarica/vladarica, ili po drugim tumačenjima od rimskog naziva za boga Marsa, bog rata. Baš često mislim kakva bi tek bila da je dobila ime Marta  :Wink: .

A u vezi ovog da se baš želi svađati... ja nekad svoju pitam "zašto to radiš?", a ona odgovori "zato što sam zločesta, ja sam jako zločesta".  :Rolling Eyes: 
A ja joj to baš ne govorim, i zabranjujem drugima da joj to govore, uvijek idem na onu foru "nisi TI zločesta, nego je tvoje ponašanje... bla bla bla"...

----------


## KrisZg

Bubekica  :Heart:  long time no see  :Smile: 
Bas je dugo proslo. Javim ti se.

Marta, bas to. Iako je pametnica, ipak ima dvije godine iako pokazuje i dobru emocionalnu inteligenciju zadnjih 6mj. Necu reci visoku jer zna biti skrta na emocijama pogotovo jer je tek nedavno pocela ih iskazivati.Tipa baka je tek nedavno dobila prvu pusu, tek nedavno mi je rekla moja mamica i zagrlila me itd...sada ispravno koristi volim te, lijepa si mi, daje puse, zagrljaje(rijetko ali daje) draga je prema malim bebama,rasplace se kada vidi da peseka buba npr u dokumentarcu, samoj sebi kaze da je zgodna kada si stavi spangicu. Ili kada si obuce nekaj kaj joj se svidja. Sama oblaci hlace/strample i papuce/cipele.Voli oblaciti sekino/moje pa paradira po kuci sa nekoliko majica/haljina na sebi. Obozava one gumbice na kopcanje, zna po pola h kopcati i raskopcaavati bracinu duksu npr. Valjda je to na cekanju jer se sve drugo razvija. Ima jednu foru na koju nemres ostati ravndodusan: primi me sa obje rukice za lice i kaze: slusaj me,pa udah... samo majo, majo komadic cokojade, pljiiiiz. A ako ja kazem ne, e onda je problem  :Smile: Iako svaki dan isto, ona trazi a ja ne dam do iza rucka. Covjek bi pomislio da ce zapamtiti a zna reci tko joj je kupio kockice na ljeto.
BB, i mi ne koristimo termin da je zlocesta osim kada nam izleti nego govorimo da njeno ponasanje nije ok. Nekad kazem nemoj biti bezobrazna a ona meni kaze:Hocu.

----------


## lavko

O moja je slična tvojoj Kris i to jako, isto je tek nedavno počela dijeliti puse, do te mjere da sad kad me pitaju za drugo dijete, samo zamislim još jednu takvu i sebe kako odlazim dobrovoljno u Vrapče.
Ali vidim da nisam jedina.
mene jedino smeta kaj ja zbog godina imam sve manje živaca.

----------


## Peterlin

> O moja je slična tvojoj Kris i to jako, isto je tek nedavno počela dijeliti puse, do te mjere da sad kad me pitaju za drugo dijete, samo zamislim još jednu takvu i sebe kako odlazim dobrovoljno u Vrapče.
> Ali vidim da nisam jedina.
> *mene jedino smeta kaj ja zbog godina imam sve manje živaca.*


Ovo ti je prednost, a ne nedostatak. I sama sam to iskusila i tek sad kad su dečki srednjoškolci vidim veeelike prednosti mog hitrog i ne odviše strpljivog rješavanja njihovih "situacija". Imala sam u glavi podijeljeno što je bitno, a što nije. Ako su cipele ostavljene nasred predsoblja, to nije bitno i može se pospremiti i kasnije, ali ako kažem "Operite ruke" i jedan posluša, a drugi ne - nema tu filozofije. Tko ne opere ruke, ja mu operem. Tko ne da prati kosu na fini način, operem mu na manje fini, ali najbrži. Oni su brzo pohvatali što se ne smije (mlatiti brata, derati se, skakati po kući, raditi cirkus u dućanu i u parkiću...) a što me ne dira (smjelo se izvlačiti čarape i kvačice i plastično suđe iz ladice, smjelo se špricati i polijevati u kupaonici, smjelo se raditi nered i razvući sve igračke ako ih se poslije barem pokuša pokupiti, ali ne daj bog pljuvati, odbiti hranu ako nisi probao i tako... Ne možemo im sve braniti, ali oko bitnih stvari nema rasprave. 

Moj mlađi je MORAO ići jesti na vrijeme i spavati popodne, jer ako nije - imali smo scene kakve Kris sada opisuje. 

Preživjeli smo. I brzo je prošlo. Prebrzo.

----------


## mitovski

Kad pogledam ovako sad unatrag hladne glave, čini mi se da je problem zapravo taj nesklad emocionalnog, intelektualnog i motoričkog razvoja. U najvećem slučaju kod djece koja su intelektualno naprednija. Kako odrastaju bude lakše, ali treba preživjeti to razdoblje kad je taj nesklad veliki.

Ja sam otprilike kao i *Peterlin.* Nemam živce na beskonačno rastezanje i u većini slučajeva sam stvari rješavala ovako kako je Peterlin napisala, oko bitnih stvari nije bilo rasprave. 
To je značilo da kad bi došli izvana sam ja morala ponavljati skini cipele, operi ruke po sto puta. Ona krene obučena prljavih ruku za stol crtati, ja ju vratim pred vrata i kažem joj da nema ničega dok ne napravi to. Onda ona plače krokodilske suze kako joj ništa ne dam, drami i tako. Došli smo do toga da joj danas ponovim 1-2 puta.

Ona se pronašla u likovnom smislu. Crta, slika, izrezuje, lijepi i to ju smiruje, ALI kad je bila manja glavica bi zamislila nešto a ručice to nisu mogle izvesti, ajoooj svega je bilo, teške drame su to bile i nisu previše pomagli savjeti, jednostavno je to trebalo preživjeti. 
Meni je pomagalo da se ispušem ovdje na forumu, da se ispušem na roditeljskoj grupi u centru Sever. Super mi je bilo kod Sever na roditeljskim grupama jer sam mogla pričati s roditeljima koji imaju iste ili slične probleme i koji me razumiju.

----------


## Zuska

Jao, mogla bih diplomirati na tantrumima. Mali je dvogodišnjak i ušao je u fazu tantruma. Međutim, smiješno ga je gledati jer su sestrini tantumi (danas petogodišnjakinja) bili i ostali mnogo veći i intenzivniji, događali su se i danju i noću, (bili) su izazvani svim živim (i ona mora biti na optimumu svega). Hiperosjetljiva je i ostat če takva (rekla psihologinja). Jedini način je učenje nošenja s podražajima i emocijama, samo to kod nekih traje kontinuirano. Cura se u izvanjskom svijetu ponaša divno, ali doma....kukulele. Tako da...nekima prođu, nekima ne. 

Jedini način za roditelje je prihvaćanje da imaju osjetljivije dijete, a i odlazak psihologu na procjenu nije naodmet, budući da se tamo dobiju savjeti kako postupati s takvom djecom. Npr. nama je savjetovana što veća razina samostalnosti za curu, mali broj pravila i veća mogućnost izbora jer želi kontrolu (sve smo to činili), mirenje s tim da je zahtjevnije dijete (to je ponekad teško), neka fizička aktivnost (ima), ali i kreativni rad (u tome je već dulje, u stanju je izrezivati i lijepiti satima, ali naravno, uvije je, mama/tata/baka/djed, pomogni, radi društva  :Smile: ) itd. I puno pričanja, ali ne u fazi tantruma. 

Bude lakše s vremenom u nekim stvarima, ali uvijek dolaze druge...je li, faze...

----------


## lavko

Sad ste mi dale misliti sa svim ovime.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Zuska,što ti nije nikad imala tantrum vani?Ni dok je bila mala?
Moja ih je imala posvuda,ali sada samo doma....pojavili su se opet kad je došo braco..a s njim moje pomanjkanje vremena za nju i definitivno kraći fitilj. :Sad: 

Sačuvala sam snimku tantruma kad je imala mislim 3god, trigger je bio večera koju sam poslužila u zdjelici a ne na pjatu kako je dama zamislila....
Mitovski me podsjetila na njene likovne frustracije..isto voli crtat ali kad ne ide u stanju je povuć crtu po papiru i počet histerizirat da ju je krivo potegla, zgužva papir i odlazi po novi na printer više puta...onda bi ja poludila da ima pravo na 2 i nema šanse da radi jedne crte grči i baca cijeli papir...pa onda drama...

Ujutro se oblači u banji po pola sata,pošalješ je oprat ruke prije objeda pa je nema po 20min,sve se ohladi a ona u banji pjeva dok toči voda... :gaah:  Popodne sam ju poslala u prizemlje kod none sa riječima da joj kaže da u 18h mora doma, do dna skalina je zaboravila da joj je išta trebala reć...kad prestaje ta zamantranost?

----------


## Peterlin

> Zuska,što ti nije nikad imala tantrum vani?Ni dok je bila mala?
> Moja ih je imala posvuda,ali sada samo doma....pojavili su se opet kad je došo braco..a s njim moje pomanjkanje vremena za nju i definitivno kraći fitilj.
> 
> Sačuvala sam snimku tantruma kad je imala mislim 3god, trigger je bio večera koju sam poslužila u zdjelici a ne na pjatu kako je dama zamislila....
> Mitovski me podsjetila na njene likovne frustracije..isto voli crtat ali kad ne ide u stanju je povuć crtu po papiru i počet histerizirat da ju je krivo potegla, zgužva papir i odlazi po novi na printer više puta...onda bi ja poludila da ima pravo na 2 i nema šanse da radi jedne crte grči i baca cijeli papir...pa onda drama...
> 
> Ujutro se oblači u banji po pola sata,pošalješ je oprat ruke prije objeda pa je nema po 20min,sve se ohladi a ona u banji pjeva dok toči voda... *Popodne sam ju poslala u prizemlje kod none sa riječima da joj kaže da u 18h mora doma, do dna skalina je zaboravila da joj je išta trebala reć...kad prestaje ta zamantranost?*


Prema mom iskustvu - ne prestaje...

Moj stariji je prirodno organiziran iznutra (i to bolje nego mm i ja), a mlađi ima totalno poremećen osjećaj za vrijeme. Da nema mobitela sa hrpom alarma, taj ne bi ni ustao iz kreveta niti bi otišao u školu niti bilo kamo...

To se ne promijeni, nego nađeš kompenzacijske metode i cijelo vrijeme učiš dijete (i sebe) kako se živi s tim. Moj sin jednostavno nema osjećaj što je 20 minuta. Ima timer i koristimo ga od malih nogu da osvijesti koliko mu vremena treba da napiše zadaću, pojede doručak i slično, ali pomaci su minimalni. On si teško određuje prioritete (prvo zadaća, onda filmići i igrice) ako mu ja ne zapovijedam, aliiii sad smo već daleko od teme tantruma, pa ću se sad okrenuti i reći još nešto o tome.

On je isto šizio kad mu nešto nije išlo kako treba, ali jednostavno je - većina djece u dobi od dvije ili tri godine ima taj period učenja kako se nositi s unutarnjim frustracijama. To je ono što Kris sada ima doma. Aliii ima djece koja to prođu lagano, kratko i podnošljivo, ali ima i ovakvih kojima je JAAAKO TEŠKO naučiti živjeti u vlastitoj koži, a da im bude udobno i da se pomire s tim da stvari nisu uvijek onakve kako oni zamisle. Njima mi trebamo pomoći kako da to prihvate i kako da nauče sami sebi pomagati.

----------


## pulinka

> Prema mom iskustvu - ne prestaje...


Ne prestaje :ubićuse: :cupakosu: . 
Skulirana, moja je kao tvoja i sad sa skoro 8 godina. Jutros joj je trebalo puna 2 min. da obuče na sebe običnu zimsku jaknu, ono, dva rukava i zip. Merila sam joj vreme od čiste muke.... 
Ajde dobro, poruke pamti nešto bolje nego ranije - kad joj je sve u optimumu. Ali osećaj za vreme...
Sa druge strane, u puno čemu je natprosečna, slično kao i druga deca na temi. 
Naporan je taj raskorak u sposobnostima, valjda i njima kao i nama.

----------


## Zelena vila

Bubilo Bubich, od srca hvala na svemu napisanom  :Kiss: 
kod mene je gotovo sve isto, od djetetovog ponašanja pa do mog razmišljanja i pristupa... 
glavna razlika je to što je moj mali takav i samo je dva mjeseca mlađi od tvoje male a drugi malac je mlađi pa još ne znam da li ce dijeliti s bratom sklonost tantrumima  :Grin: 

mogla bi opisati mnoštvo situacija no necu jer još uvijek ne mogu citati upute -što majka radi krivo- a da se ne uzrujam...
znam da ništa ne radim krivo, možda, i to samo možda, nisam nešto isprobala što bi još mogla pa pratim ovu temu da dobim ideju  :Smile:  
a svim mamama sa slicnom djecom šaljem jedan dugi zagrljaj  :grouphug:

----------


## Zuska

Skulirana, naravno da je imala tantrume i vani, tamo negdje s dvije, koji mjesec plus-minus, okidač je bio sve, apsolutno sve. No, uvijek je doma bilo strašnije i groznije. Kad kažem da se vani super ponašala, to prije svega mislim na jaslice i vrtić, u gostima itd. U tim situacijama je izuzetno zrela, odgovorna, pažljiva, empatična, ima dosta starijih prijateljica.... Ali doma ili s nama bilo gdje....to je uf.... Moji prijatelji i susjedi misle da je ona idealno dijete...sve dok ne vide (ili ne čuju) jednom... Uglavnom, kužila sam i prije do neke mjere što je i zašto, ali nakon obrade, mi je ipak lakše to podnositi...

----------


## mitovski

Uvijek me nasmije nakon radionice kod Sever kad se klinci, njih 6 je u grupi, spremaju za doma. To traje i traje, krenu oblaciti cipele pa krenu zujati, pa nesto samo sebi u bradu pricaju, pjevaju, jednostavno mozak dobije krila  :Grin:  Onda cujes nas roditelje obuci cipele, obuci cipele, eeej J. obuci cipele, obuci jaknu i tako.

J. je imala zestoke tantrume, zadrzavala bi dah, plavila. Zasto? Bas kako skulirana kaze jer sam stavila krivi tanjur, jer sam krivo narezala meso, na kockice umjesto na trakice, jer voda u casi nije dosta hladna, jer ju grebe rucnik nakon tusiranja, jer je vani previse svjetla, jer je vruce, jer je hladno, jer je zimi kad idemo u vrtic jos noc pa do teskih tantruma jer ona ne moze izvesti ono sto je zamislila.
Nikada nije dala da joj nesto pokazem, zeli znati citati, zbrajati, engleski. Place, ljuti se, frustrirana, a ako ja pitam dali zeli da joj pokazem, histerija. Sve je to naucila sama. Taman kad ja pocnem brinuti kako cemo u skolu ona dode kraj mene i pita me da bi mi nesto procitala i napisala...kada i kako je naucila ne znam. 

I da, mislim da to nikada ne prestaje, kako odrastaju nauce se lakse nositi s frustracijama, ali uvijek teze nego ljudi koji nemaju takav problem.
Mi smo zadnjih 5 mjeseci imali divno razdoblje, sad su se opet pojavila neka nezadovoljstva i frustracije, dosta je nezadovoljna, ljuta, opet je pocela plakati dosta. Pretpostavljam da pocinje biti zabrinuta oko odlaska u skolu i tesko se nosi s tim.
Kad su krenuli u vrticu s predskolom, dizala mi se svako jutro u 6 i vjezbala u crtancici ono sto rade u vrticu. Ja izlazim iz kupaone a ona za stolom. Nije lako biti perfekcionist, pogotovo dok si jos dijete.

----------


## ellica

Mene je nasmijala ova tema  :Smile: 
Peterlin ovo operem na manji fini nacin hahaha.Tako ja govorim mojoj,ako ne zelis oprati/obuci /namazati to cu napraviti ja na silu.
I sad mi dijete govori-hocu na silu :D.
Moj stariji nije imao tantrume,terible two,skokove u razvoju i sl.
Ona ima sve bacanje stvari,udaranje,vikanje i vec sad pregovara.
Tvrdoglava ovnica od skoro 3 god.i bahati tinejder od 15=luda mama.
Kris ja ju pustim kad sizi da zavrsi i onda razgovaram/objasnim.Nekad upali ,nekad ne.
A ono sto posebno ne volim je cendranje,a moja je kraljica drame.

----------


## Dijana

Ajme, u svemu nalazim svoju mlađu, a najviše me užasava da to nikad ne prestaje. :Grin: .
Jutros je pola sata buljila ispred sebe prije nego se počela oblačiti. Ne sluša ništa (nas kod kuće). 
Borba za prat ruke, za spremat igračke (sve na "ucjene"), za obuvat šlape; prkos i tvrdoglavost do neba. Ako je nemam u vidu 15 min, već je u nekom kvaru, i svaki put obeća da neće više, ali evo je opet, čak i isti dan.. 
U vrtiću sasvim drugačije dijete-sve sluša.

Ja stvarno jedva čekam da postane bar mrvu lakše, živci su mi pri kraju.

----------


## KrisZg

Mah ona ima i tantrume i terible two od rodenja mi se cini...mogu reci da je lakse u zadnjih par dana, cim vise komuniciram sa njom mirnim nacinom. Uvjerena sam da trazi svadju a kada ne padne na plodno tlo, primiri se. Samo tesko je tako sa svima uskladiti pa se jedan dan vise coska sa sestrom, pa drugi sa tatom, pa sa bratom itd...vrtimo se ali bih rekla da je lakse. Sa papucama smo i mi imali problem i sa duplim carapama,ako nije zeljela slape morala je imati duple capice, rijesila sam tako da ima 2 para razlicitih slapa a carapa fakat ima na izbor...pa si bira i doista ih oblaci. Ide spavati cim pokazuje znakove(uzima dekicu i dudu) a ne kada mi mislimo da treba i ima 2x dnevno sama vremena sa sobom po 20min. Kako koji dan ali bih rekla da je bolje.

----------


## vertex

Dijana, možda budeš te sreće pa ipak prođe, kao recimo s mojim najstarijim.
Nasmijala sam se jer me tvoj post sjetio kako su mi A. i D. tu bili različiti. A. bi, ovako kao tvoja mlađa, obećao da neće više, iz sveg srca, i mislim da je iskreno u to vjerovao. D. se nikad nije zaletio s takvim obećanjem, čak i kad bih pitala: Pa možeš li obećat da će se barem potrudit, on bi onako žalosno pogedao i rekao: Ali kad ne mogu, ne znan oću li... :lool: 
(Ne pišem o tantrumima, nego o nekim situacijama gdje je imalo smisla tražit da drugi put naprave drugačije.)

----------


## Dijana

> o nekim situacijama gdje je imalo smisla tražit da drugi put naprave drugačije


I kad to prestaje? :Grin: .

Moja je sklona eksperimentima koji mi dižu kosu na glavi: rezuckanje sapuna i cherry  paradajza na strunjač, lakiranju noktiju (kad je nitko ne vidi), izlijevanju pol šampona u kadu,; a s druge strane, traži da joj pomognem maltene da pokupi papirić s poda :Grin: 

U zadnje vrijeme, nakon prvotnog šoka, samo ponudim krpu i metlu, poslušno očisti, i za par dana novi biser.

----------


## Dijana

Imam uz to i jedan biser: pitala nju baka "što si ti bakino"? (misleći na zlato, sunce, itd.), a ona onako skrušeno: "štečotina" (odnosno štetočina) :Grin: .

----------


## vertex

> I kad to prestaje?.


Ne bih baš točno znala, stopile su mi se godine i djeca u nekakvu više ili manje amorfnu masu :D
U svakom slučaju, ako ništa drugo - stekneš kondiciju za se nositi sa situacijom.

----------


## Dijana

Iz tvojih usta u Božje uši.

----------


## zasad skulirana

nama je danas tata otišao na brod,ja sam jutros duuuboko uzdahnula i krenula u proces:ustajanje,oblačenje,doručkovanje x 2....
uspjeli smo izać iz kuće nakon 1h20min od ustajanja...zadovoljna sam, prolazno vrijeme je inače 1h40min...ja sam čak nabacila malo šminke na sebe...samo sam jednom dreknula da obuče teniske,pustila sam je skoro 10min da prtlja...
mlađi je zasad pjesma, sjedi s mirom na tuti dok dovršavam oko doručka,mete sve što stavim ispred njega...ajme kad i on krene zafrkavat...

e,ali utješila me teta u vrtiću nedavno,rekla mi je: znate,ona vam najsporije jede marendu..ona to lijepo polaaaako žvače,a mene uhitio smijeh...samo sam pitala koliko to njoj traje..krenu u 10h30 a ona završi iza 11h00,ostali se odavno igraju...utješno za znat da to nije samo doma tako...

----------


## lavko

> Ako je nemam u vidu 15 min, već je u nekom kvaru, i svaki put obeća da neće više, ali evo je opet, čak i isti dan.. 
> .


Eovo je moja...ona niš ne obećava,ali čim ja ne gledam,eksperimenti počinju

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Pa naravno! Samo "normalna" djeca eksperimentiraju. Kakva su to djeca koja nikad nisu sama istresla nešto iz frižidera ili kuhinjskog ormarića, pomiješali kremu za cipele s tijestom, isprobali kako labelo u boji piše na stolariji, drže li tempere i na stolici, namazali cijelu niveu na svoje ruke i noge, zalijepili uloške na vrata, ubacili ključeve u wc školjku, ogulili 4 banane... S takvom sigurno nešto nije u redu  :Grin: .
(sve kućni primjeri, ništa s onih naughty kids stranica  :Wink: )

----------


## lavko

Pa znaš, ja sam bila dijete koje nikad nije eksperimentiralo, igrala sam sa sama satima. I evo kak je završilo. Moji nikad nisu mislili da je čudno.

Zato je meni draže da N eksperimentira.

----------


## ellica

Ja bih bila zabrinutija da se sama igra satima  :Wink:

----------


## lavko

Pa to ti kažem

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ma malo se šalim... ali zbilja ima djece kojoj takvi ekperimenti nisu zanimljivi. Mali od frendice je slične dobi, mi dođemo kod njih u vrt, moja raskopa dva metra kvadratna vrta (dali su joj gdje nije povrće i cvijeće), sve zalije litrama vode, bude puna zemlje i blata od glave do cipela... a on ju samo gleda, stoji sa strane i govori "ona je prljava" i ne želi sudjelovati. Kad ispričam što je moja u stanju zamijesiti od ulja i brašna (kad joj dam u kuhinji) ona samo kaže da njezin to ne bi ni pipnuo, a kamoli se sam sjetio, jer je preveliki "čistunac".

----------


## Peterlin

> Imam uz to i jedan biser: pitala nju baka "što si ti bakino"? (misleći na zlato, sunce, itd.), a ona onako skrušeno: "štečotina" (odnosno štetočina).


Daklem, takva sam ja bila... moja mama se svojski nauživala straha da ću joj zapaliti kuću dok sam sama doma. Ali zato znam kuhati i peći kaj god treba i to još od osnovne škole. Ali ne rade to sva djeca. Neki su posebno naporni....kao što sam ja bila. Kao malo dijete s bakom sam mijesila tijesto, a kasnije kad smo se odselili, često sam bila sama pa sam mami raskrojila plahte, napravila gomilu smeća igrajući se s krpicama, drugoj baki upropastila brdo vune i konca ali zato mi danas osim kuhače nije strana ni igla ni pegla. 

Djeci sam isto dala da eksperimentiraju. Jašili su veliki vodeni usisavqč i natezali mali štapni, prali su svoje legice u kadi u cjedilu za tjesteninu, ALIII nisam dala da troše prekomjerne količine šampona i slično...sve s mjerom. Ako želiš prati kadu, možeš slobodno, hehehe...šampoonom. 1x tjedno operem ja nečim jačim. Sad su klipani veliki, ne da im se uvijek samostalno se primiti čišćenja, ali odrade sve kaj treba, koriste rukavice, znaju koje kemikalije se nipošto ne smiju miješati i zašto se koriste poklopci na rajnglama... A počelo je kao eksperimentiranje. Sve je to ok, samo ih treba nadzirati i kreativnost usmjeriti baš tamo gdje se može dobro iskoristiti.

----------


## trampolina

Uvijek ista imena na ovim temama  :Grin: 

Dvoje mlađih su kamilica prema najstarijem, jesu oni prošli i tantrume i krize ne baš male, ali s njima se moglo. Ovaj nas je najstariji namučio skroz.

Ali interesantno, kroz njega sam najviše sazrila i naučila o sebi.

Trenutno je u sjajnoj fazi, prpošan, pametan, nezamantan i suradljiv, nešto se nadam da bi ta lipost mogla potrajati do puberteta.

A onda bi ga mogla dat u neki internat  :Grin:

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

A ha ha ha ha, nisam ovo prije vidjela 
http://klokanica.24sata.hr/jaslicka-...sjednika-2891#

A meni bad kad mi se baci na pod u parku  :Wink: .

----------


## nina70

Hehe, da vidjela sam taj tantrum kod Obame.
Eh moja isto ima neku fazu, ali kratko traje pa kao nisam zabrinuta. Evo, svaki put kad je na TV-u himna najprije veselo govori da bi i ona to pjevala i da želi ući u televiziju...ali onda skuži da je to nemoguće i udri u plač. Sad kad naši rukometaši igraju odmah prebacujemo program dok himna ne završi. Kad se prerano probudi voli gledati na RTL kockici djecu kako pjevaju pa je valjda žalosna što i ona to ne može...Onda joj čitam slikovnice pa se toliko uživi da hoće npr. na farmu među životinje i opet udri u plač jer je to nemoguće. Ja sve okrenem na zezanciju i u većini slučajeva upali i sve završi škakljanjem i smijehom. Uglavnom uvijek takve neke filozofije, te bi se popela na mjesec a jedva da zna hodat  :Smile:  E da, najgore mi vani kad čekamo autobus i ona zamisli da će doć 3A a ono dođe br. 2. Odmah galama, ali srećom burno i kratko. Uglavnom, sve to me ne brine jer mislim da je to ono što ste pričale - nesrazmjer želja i mogućnosti. Brine me što zadnje vrijeme pokazuje agresiju, grize se i tuče ako nešto nije po njenom i obično odabere najslabiju kariku (baku). Za sad nije često ali desi se. Ne znam di je to vidjela jer u vrtić ne ide a doma se ne tučemo...još :D

----------


## Tayra

Tantrumi su bili moja nocna mora, bicu posve iskrena, zbog njihove ucestalosti i intenziteta, odlazak na posao bio mi je godisnji odmor, a povratak kuci dozivljavala sam kao kaznu jer vec 3 minute nakon ulaska u stan dozivljavala sam scene bacanja po podu, histerisanja, vristanja i bacanja stvari posvuda. Po prirodi sam mirna osoba, stalozena, nikad me nitko nije vidjeo ljutu ali takve situacije su me dovodila do ludila u kojem nisam mogla prepoznati samu sebe.

Moj  L. je prohodao sa nepunih 9 mjeseci, motorika mu se razvijala nevjerojatno brzo, ali ne i govor, tek kasnije cu shvatiti da je i to bio veliki dio problema. Njega nikada previse nisu interesirale igracke osim autica, sada im 4 godine i ne glada crtice jer mu je to bezveze, dosadno i za bebe. Oduvijek je htjeo biti veliki i raditi ono sto rade veliki. Vec sa godinu dana pokazivao je ocitu zelju ali i potrebu da se sam obuce....kakve su samo to muke bile. Satima sam znala čučati pored njega i cekati da obuce trenerku, cipelice, a sve to bilo je popraceno epizodama histerisanja, bacanja po podu i vristanjem iz petnih zila, zato sto bi obje nogice gurnuo u istu nogavicu, ili naopako obukao cipelice ili nesto prosuo ali neeeeee, nije dopustao da mu pomognem, a ako bih i pokusala ljutio se, udarao me i grizao. Htjeo je sam sebi mijenjati pelene, praviti mlijeko za bocu, gurati tesku kosilicu bas kao tata, prostirati veš, peglati i sta vec ne....itd Nekad sam imala živce i vrijeme sve to gledati, trpiti i cekati....nekada ne, pa bih pobjesnila obukla ga na silu i nastavila dalje, a on bi tada bio cendrav, zivcan, i smetala bi mu svaka najbanalnija glupost....valjda takvom isfrustriranom sto nesto ne moze smetalo bi mu sto recimo cokolino nije gust bas onoliko kako on zeli, sto mu sunčeva  zraka udara u lice, sto se ogulila boja na nekom auticu, sto mu carapa nije dobro obuvena, sto mu je nesto kapnulo na majicu, sto mu se kockica cokolade istopila u ruci ili je juha prevruca, a caj nije sreviran isti tren kad je on zazelio ili sam promjenila zdjelicu iz koje on jede....i sve su to bili okidaci za novu turu histerije, vristanja, bacanja i udaranja. Priznajem u svom tom ludilu i ja sam postala uzasno tvrdoglava i ultimativna da ce sve biti po mom jer govorila sam si...- E neces biti razmazeno deriste pa taman crkla! ... I tako smo zajedno upali u zacarani krug medjusobnog nerazumjevanja, tvrdoglavosti i opceg ludila od kojeg smo svi bili napola ludi...i L. I moj muz i ja ( a sigurna sam i susjedi)

L. Je poceo pricati tek kada je napunio tri...i razvojem njegovoga govora polako su se poceli rjesavati nasi problemi i medjusobni odnos. Shvatila sam polako da je on zaista dijete koje vrlo dobro zna sto hoce, a sto nece....ne priznaje ultimativno NE bez objasnjenja i zeli mogucnost izbora. Jedno jutro kada sam mu pripremila majicu koju ce obuci u vrtic rekao je, mama ja ne zelim tu majicu, zelim onu plavu jer zelim biti policajac u vrticu. Ta recenica, bilo je prvo njegovo pojasnjenje njegovih zelja...i to me potpuno osvjestilo i promjenilo iz temelja. Umjesto da kazem obuci ces ovu majicu jer ja tako kazem, otisla sam i donijela plavu majicu koju je zelio i rekla ok, moze plava majica i budi dobar policajac i pazi ostalu djecu u vrticu. Njegovoj sreci nije bilo kraja. Beskrajno je bio ponosan i sretan. On mi je ponudio, a ja sam Dobila objesnjenje koje mi je ocito trebalo i od tada vise ne inzistiram da obuce odredjenu majicu zato sto se recimo slaze uz tene ili jaknicu. Sada se dogovaramo, noc prije punodim mu da izabere trenerkicu koju zeli, onda odaberem nekoliko majica i kazem mu, izaberi koju zelis ili zasto neku ne moze. Sada zna pitati moze li opet obuci kao jucer majicu sa auticima jer mu je Ivan rekao da je super, kazem ok, moze jos danas ali onda ide na pranje i sve ok..kada se vrati iz vrtica sam je stavi u korpu za orljavi ves i zamoli da je brzo operem jer mu se jako dopada i zelio bi je opet obuci. Kada pravim cokolino, pozovem ga da mi pomogne i dodajemo mlijeko i mijesamo dok on ne kaze ok dosta je takav cokolino zelim. ...u uvijek kada je to moguce ponudim mu mogucnost izbora i to ga raduje, osjeca da je veliki i  samostalno donosi odluke. Jako puno razgovaramo, sada prihvaca i uvazava primjedbe ali uz detaljno objasnjenje. Ultimativno NE ga i danas izludjuje, ali nekad nema izbora, kada se vratimo kuci ruke se peru isti tren, bez onoga mogu li kasnije, tu razgovora i dogovora nema.

Idpricavam se na opsirnom postu, ali zeljela sam objasniti situaciju u kojoj smo mi bili vise od dvije godine. To je bila svakodnevica iz nocne more. Velikim dijelom prouzrocena je medjusobnim neraumjevanjem potreba i ocekivanja i nemogucnoscu da L. Ispolji i objasni svoje zelje, a beskrajno je zelio samostalnost u odlucivanju. Da se razumijemo, on i danas ima kako se to kaze " kratak fitilj" iznervira se brzo kada mu nesto ne ide od ruke ali sad i ja znam sta je problem pa ga pustim da se ispuse ili ponudim pomoc koju sada prihvaca. Jako smo puno pricali shvatio je da se sve u zivotu uci i da se treba potruditi i vjezbati ako nesto ne moze, prihvatiti i potraziti pomoc jer mamai tata ce mu uvijek rado pomoci dok sam nesto ne savlada, vristanjem nece postici nista. Sada kada ne moze uklopiti neku lego kockicu ne razbaca sve pop podu od huje, nego me zove da mu pomognem uz opasku, mama necu vristati ne, ja nisam beba ja sam veliki.

Moja poruka je budite strpljivi, uzasno je ali proci ce, pokusajte pronaci sta je "okidac" sto ih to izbije iz takta. Moj L. Nije histerizirao zato sto je cokolino bio prerijedak, kao sto sam ja to mislila i sto me izludjivalo, histerisao je zato sto mu prije toga nisam dopustila, primjera radi, da obuce drugu majicu ( a nisam zato sto se nije slagala sa ostalom odjecom) pa mu je sve nakon toga islo na zivce, a i meni. Histerizirao je i zato sto su mu zelje bile velike, a on "zarobljen" u malom tijelu koje te zelje nije moglo pratiti. Probajte sto vise razgovarati, prilagoditi se  i uciti jedno od drugog....proci ce ili bar postati puno podnosljivije za oboje, jer u takvim situacijama nikome nije lako...ni njima ni nama.

----------


## bubekica

lijep post  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

> Imam uz to i jedan biser: pitala nju baka "što si ti bakino"? (misleći na zlato, sunce, itd.), a ona onako skrušeno: "štečotina" (odnosno štetočina).


A imam i ja biserja  :Grin: 
M., ti si mamino zlato i oko moje i moja duša i srce! I što još (aludirajući na ljubav najveća)? Maga tudugava!  :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

Cure, mi trebamo pomoc. S R je sve svakim danom sve gore i gore. 
Imate djecjeg psihiloga za preporuciti? Bilo privat bilo bolnica?

----------


## KrisZg

Bubekica, nemam. Samo saljem :hug: koliko sada ima?

----------


## bubekica

Za mj dana 3 godine. Tantrumira najvise meni, muzu ponekad, drugima nikad.
Ali sa mnom je grozno. Trazi me nesto, ja dam, trazi suprotno... vristanje instant, bacanje, neki dan nos razbila jer je namjerno lupila glavom u pod.
Izgubljena sam, ne pomaze nista.

----------


## Peterlin

> Za mj dana 3 godine. Tantrumira najvise meni, muzu ponekad, drugima nikad.
> Ali sa mnom je grozno. Trazi me nesto, ja dam, trazi suprotno... vristanje instant, bacanje, neki dan nos razbila jer je namjerno lupila glavom u pod.
> Izgubljena sam, ne pomaze nista.


Iz mog iskustva - upravo NIŠTA bi moglo pomoći. MOj stariji je to radio, udarao glavom o pod do besvijesti. Rekla mi je pedijatrica da on samo skreće pažnju na sebe, da mu eventualno odgovorim riječima, ali da ga ne dižem, a ako nastavi da ignoriram. Nisam vjerovala, ali sam probala jer nisam više znala što bih - iako mi se srce slamalo, ali pomoglo je. Kad si je par puta nabio modrice, ipak je prestao.

----------


## bubekica

Pa evo ja sad upalim sebi seriju dok ona to radi. I tako se najbrze smiri, ali nije jos prestala raditi.
Ali to se toliko kosi s povezujucim roditeljstvom koje se trudimo prakticirati i iskreno meni je to jako tesko.

----------


## n.grace

bubekice, očisti inbox

----------


## bubekica

Jesam!

----------


## Beti3

> Pa evo ja sad upalim sebi seriju dok ona to radi. I tako se najbrze smiri, ali nije jos prestala raditi.
> Ali to se toliko kosi s povezujucim roditeljstvom koje se trudimo prakticirati i iskreno meni je to jako tesko.


Vjerujem da ti je to jako tesko, ali misli o tome koliko je NJOJ to tesko kada je dosla do stupnja da se toliko ozlijedjuje.
Sigurna sam da ce ti psiholog pomoci, da bi ti mogla pomoci svojoj curici. Zelim vam svu srecu.

----------


## KrisZg

> Ona samu sebe cupa. I iscupa si kosu,par vlasi. Bude mi ju zao. Pokusali smo i sa odrjesitim prestani(sto je inace kod prvih dvoje palilo, kako sam rekla tako je i bilo. Nisam se imala potrebe natezati. Kod nje ne pali nista tj. rekla bih da najvise pali kada se izmori da kazem da je sve ok. Danas je prije odmora pobacala sve iz krevetca van,uz sizu. Kada sam usla u sobu, rekla sam ajde sve je ok, idemo pokusati ponovo. Zaspala je nakon pola h.Jede stalno, kroz citav dan uz normalne obroke. Uvijek ima nesto u ustima, tu nemamo problema, osim kada je bolesna pa nece skoro nista ali nadoknadi kada joj bude bolje. Sadrzaja ima dovoljno. Ima dana kada bih rekla da je citav dan u svadi sa svima nama. Smeta joj ako seka dode kuci pa ju pozdravi, ona ju krene pljuvati(nemam pojma gdje je to vidjela) i vriskati. Tuce se sa oboje starijih kao da je ona najstarija, citav dan neke igre moci...iscrpljujuce je. Onda pola dana provedemo u vici i dreci jer se ova pocne derati na stariju pa ju ova nadglasava a mene se mozak hoce raspasti.Starija u svom pubertetu mladja u svome. Ukratko, da mi je prvo dijete takvo bilo, tesko da bih se oducila na jos  Vani i kod drugih je dijete koje se pamti, svi ju obozavaju i impresionirani su kako se lijepo snalazi u svemu ali kuci kada je svoja na svome, pije nam krv na slamku


Evo epiloga...

Iste su dobi, mjesec dana razlike. Citajuci svoje prosle postove rekla bih da je postalo puno bolje. Toliko da sam zaboravila kako je bilo. Jedne veceri dok je vristala jer sam se usudila zatvoriti vrata i otici pod tush, izletila sam iz kupaone, uzela njene plisance i pocela pjevati pjesmice i izvoditi predstavu, iz cistog ocaja. Iz toga se dogodilo cudo.( ona to zove: imati nesto u guzici  :Grin: ) pocela je pricati sa tim plisancima tj.odgovarati na pitanja. Tako bih usred tantruma uzela lutkicu i ona bi joj se obracala sa pitanjem: zasto si ljuta i ona je doista odgovarala zasto. Nakon 2 mjeseca se dogodila jos bolja stvar...odgovarala je meni a ne igrackama sa jasnim izjavama da lije ljuta ili tuzna i radi cega uz trazenje da ju utjesim. Iz toga bih rekla da se potvrduje da su tantrumi samo nezrelost i ne znanje nosenja sa emocijama. Ona se i dalje inati svima, najgore je kada smo svi na okupu. Hoce se tuci/svadati itd...ali to je nista kako je bilo. Najbolja je kada smo sami. Pisem ti ovo iz razloga sto mi je jasno da ti je tesko. Vec smo tada zakljucile da su slicne. Imam filing da nisam nisam ucinila ovo gore da bi doslo do toga da si lupa glavom u pod. Mogla bi otici kod psihologa cisto da dobijes suport ili neki novi uvid. Povezujuce roditeljstvo jest super ali ga ipak svi ucimo a u procesu ucenja uvijek ima pogresaka i mjesta za nadogradnju.I puno krivnje kada nam ne uspije nesto.

----------


## bubekica

> Vjerujem da ti je to jako tesko, ali misli o tome koliko je NJOJ to tesko kada je dosla do stupnja da se toliko ozlijedjuje.
> Sigurna sam da ce ti psiholog pomoci, da bi ti mogla pomoci svojoj curici. Zelim vam svu srecu.


A kaj mislis zbog ceg mi je tesko nego zbog nje?

----------


## bubekica

Kris,
R je imala fazu kad je super izrazavala emocije i bila tjednima bez tantruma. I sve sto pises i sto pisu drugi smo probali, neke stvari upale i funkcioniraju neko vrijeme i onda mi se cini da je bas takav sistem pocne zivcirati pa isprobavamo druge nacine dok ne nadjemo neki koji sad pali. I tako u krug.
Moja trudnoca i to da je ne nosim vise su najvjerojatniji problem u cijeloj prici, ali to nije nesto sto mogu promijeniti.

----------


## Beti3

> Pa evo ja sad upalim sebi seriju dok ona to radi. I tako se najbrze smiri, ali nije jos prestala raditi.
> Ali to se toliko kosi s povezujucim roditeljstvom koje se trudimo prakticirati i iskreno meni je to jako tesko.





> A kaj mislis zbog ceg mi je tesko nego zbog nje?


Iz tvog prvog posta to nisam mogla procitati. Dokaz da napisano i misljeno nije uvijek jednoznacno.

----------


## KrisZg

Bubekica cestitam !  :Heart:  sistem treba nadogradivati, ne uvijek koristiti isto, barem je tako nama. I biti uporan. Njoj je sada toliko stalo do te vecernje predstave sa plisancima koja je skracena drasticno u odnosu na pocetak da na sami spomen da je ja necu moci izvesti ako se ne primiri/prestane itd...ju odmah dozove pameti. Naci ces nacina.

----------


## bubekica

Hvala draga!
Vjerujem da hocu, ali potrazit cemo strucnu pomoc definitivno. Za pocetak smo se muz i ja dogovorili probati neke stvari drugacije, pocevsi od danas popodne pa cemo vidjeti.

----------


## Peterlin

Ne znam kamo bih ovo stavila, ali dobro je znati - najbolja knjiga o odgoju zahtjevne djece je ova: Stanley Greenspan - Zahtjevna djeca

Podsjetio me ovaj oglas jutros na to: http://izvorznanja2.net/index.php?op...tmpl=component

----------

